# what's gone wrong with my camera?



## IanP (Aug 17, 2022)

Two examples taken less than a minute apart. Colours in 4176 are fine ( f10 @ 1/160) but in 4175 colours are all washed out (f18 @ 1/50); both at same focal length (18mm). This happened several times over the course of a week, fine one minute but not shortly after. I was taking video also & the same thing has happened to the video at the same time.
Taken on Sony A58. Weather was hot; could this have affected the sensor, or has auto white balance malfunctioned?


----------



## RAZKY (Aug 17, 2022)

IanP said:


> Two examples taken less than a minute apart. Colours in 4176 are fine ( f10 @ 1/160) but in 4175 colours are all washed out (f18 @ 1/50); both at same focal length (18mm). This happened several times over the course of a week, fine one minute but not shortly after. I was taking video also & the same thing has happened to the video at the same time.
> Taken on Sony A58. Weather was hot; could this have affected the sensor, or has auto white balance malfunctioned?


You might want to ask this in the Sony forum: Sony Cameras
Edit: Thanks, whoever moved it.


----------

